# Abbott and Costello - The Computer Salesman



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2013)

Abbott and Costello -  The Computer Salesman 


If Bud Abbott and Lou Costello were alive today, their infamous sketch, 'Who's on First?' might have turned out something like this: 


*COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTER FROM ABBOTT 

*
ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you? 

COSTELLO: Thanks I'm setting up an office in my den and I'm thinking about buying a computer. 

ABBOTT: Mac? 

COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou. 

ABBOTT: Your computer? 

COSTELLO: I don't own a computer. I want to buy one. 

ABBOTT: Mac? 

COSTELLO: I told you, my name's Lou. 

ABBOTT: OK, What about Windows? 

COSTELLO: Why? Will it get stuffy in here? 

ABBOTT: Do you want a computer with Windows? 

COSTELLO: I don't know.. What will I see when I look at the windows? 

ABBOTT: Wallpaper. 

COSTELLO: Never mind the windows. I need a computer and software. 

ABBOTT: Software for Windows? 

COSTELLO: No. On the computer! I need something I can use to write proposals, track expenses and run my business. What do you have? 

ABBOTT: Office. 

COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Can you recommend anything? 

ABBOTT: I just did. 

COSTELLO: You just did what? 

ABBOTT: Recommend something. 

COSTELLO: You recommended something? 

ABBOTT: Yes. 

COSTELLO: For my office? 

ABBOTT: Yes. 

COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommend for my office? 

ABBOTT: Office. 

COSTELLO: Yes, for my office! 

ABBOTT: I recommend Office with Windows. 

COSTELLO: I already have an office with windows! OK, let's just say I'm sitting at my computer and I want to type a proposal. What do I need? 

ABBOTT: Word. 

COSTELLO: What word? 

ABBOTT: Word in Office. 

COSTELLO: The only word in office is office. 

ABBOTT: The Word in Office for Windows. 

COSTELLO: Which word in office for windows? 

ABBOTT: The Word you get when you click the blue 'W'. 

COSTELLO: I'm going to click your blue 'w' if you don't start with some straight answers. What about financial bookkeeping? You have anything I can track my money with? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: That's right. What do you have? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: I need money to track my money? 

ABBOTT: It comes bundled with your computer. 

COSTELLO: What's bundled with my computer? 

ABBOTT: Money. 

COSTELLO: Money comes with my computer? 

ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge. 

COSTELLO: I get a bundle of money with my computer? How much? 

ABBOTT: One copy. 

COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copy money? 

ABBOTT: Microsoft gave us a license to copy Money. 

COSTELLO: They can give you a license to copy money? 

ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT! 


(A few days later) 

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you? 

COSTELLO: How do I turn my computer off? 

ABBOTT: Click on 'START'


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 14, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 14, 2013)

_I can imagine them doing that sketch_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2013)

_*Love it SB.....

*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 15, 2013)

Great piece. :lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 15, 2013)

A classic

 'Golden Oldie' 

.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2013)

Love it.....They were my favorite at the movies.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok that is brilliant. 

And I loved Abbot and Costello too.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 15, 2013)




----------

